# illu cs2 datei wird nicht mehr korrekt geöffnet



## sandyjohn (20. November 2006)

Hab im Illustrator cs2 noch am Freitag an einem Bild, das ich nachgesetzt habe gearbeitet.
Nun komm ich heut früh an den Rechner und ich bekomm das Teil nicht mehr 100%ig auf. Der bringt einen PDF-Fehler das gewisse Schatten nicht gelesen werden können. In dem Bild befinden sich gar keine Schatten.

Klar hab ich viel mit Verlaufsgitter gearbeitet aber dennoch muss er doch aus dem WE zurück sein um mich weiterarbeiten zu lassen. 

Kann jemand helfen hab an der Datei fasst eine Woche gearbeitet und die Druckerei drängelt schon.


----------



## cdpanic (22. November 2006)

hi!

Schreibt er dir nur den einen Fehler hin? Also ich kenn den nur wenn ich direkt mit Illu cs ein pdf aufmache! Kann dir leider nicht sagen was das für ein Feherler ist aber meiner Erfahrung nach kann man trozdem ohne Problem arbeiten (hab den Fehler erst seit ein paar Tagen bemerkt vorher war er nicht da obwohl es die selben datein sind)

lg
stef


----------

